# European mount prices?



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

Whats the going rate in your area? I get $75 for deer, bear, boar, etc. Im always told im to cheap but im just curious what different regions bring. thanks


----------



## blew (May 7, 2010)

My taxi charges $195 for deer and hogs, $215 for a ram, and $325 for elk. Not sure about anything else though.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

I get $125.00 for deer or bear on nice barn board plaque.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

My taxi does them for 100 without plaque, and 125 up to 140 with plaque. it varies on plaques because of wood type and design.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

I do deer for $100 with no plaques... all prices vary depending on where your at


----------



## Bowhunter_1982 (Apr 16, 2010)

It must be hard to get a deer into a taxi ,lol


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

We charge $175 with a panel.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

$150


----------



## 82nd Airborne (Mar 7, 2008)

$225 for deer that's beetle cleaned, degreased and sealed, with a panel


----------

